# Need suggestion regarding PSU for PC Refresh



## leelaprasad (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi,

My current system configuration which i bought 2 years ago 

Intel Core i5 760
Intel DH55TC 
NVIDIA GeForce 210
Strontium PC3-10700 (667 MHz) 4GB * 3
WD Caviar Green 1 TB
Seagate 500 GB
Canon Scan LiDE 110 
And a desi crap cabinet & PSU

I am planning to refresh my system, starting with a very good cabinet and PSU. After lots of research I purchased CM Storm Stryker 2 days back. It is yet to arrive as i bought it online. 

I am very much confused regarding PSU. I want my PSU to future proof for atleast 4 years. 

My Next major upgrades after PSU will be as below

Atleast 128 GB SSD
4 to 8 2 TB Hardrive(Probably will add 1 drive every 2months till i reach 5 drives)
Highend Motherboard and Processor(like 3rd Gen Core i7)
Good graphic card(I am not much into gaming, i watch a lot of HD movies)
Replace current ram with good high performance Ram from corsair

I will do the above upgrades in a span of 1 year(budget constraints)

Please suggest me for which wattage should i go, company and models. I am planning to spend upto INR 10,000 for PSU. Purchase will be mostly online, If its not available online only then i will buy offline.


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 17, 2012)

corsair tx 850 v2 for 8395 in flipkart seems to be a good choice


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 17, 2012)

Get a seasonic x760 or corsair hx 850.


----------



## leelaprasad (Dec 17, 2012)

hitman4 said:


> corsair tx 850 v2 for 8395 in flipkart seems to be a good choice



I read in many threads seasonic PSU are best and top in class, what's your idea.?


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Dec 17, 2012)

Theres a corsair ax1200 for sale on olx for 7500inr, cant find the link as i'm on mobile.


----------



## vkl (Dec 18, 2012)

Check Corsair HX650 -6.9k
Since you are not much into gaming there is a less possibility of you going for multi-GPU set-ups.
A modular PSU would make cable-management easier.HX650 can handle even hd7970 with ease.
No need to spend more if there is no requirement for it.


----------



## leelaprasad (Dec 18, 2012)

bharat_14101991 said:


> Theres a corsair ax1200 for sale on olx for 7500inr, cant find the link as i'm on mobile.



Searched in olx I was able to find only one listing the price quoted is RS 12,000


----------



## leelaprasad (Dec 18, 2012)

vkl said:


> Check Corsair HX650 -6.9k
> Since you are not much into gaming there is a less possibility of you going for multi-GPU set-ups.
> A modular PSU would make cable-management easier.HX650 can handle even hd7970 with ease.
> No need to spend more if there is no requirement for it.



What's the difference between TX,HX,AX series of Corsair.


----------



## vkl (Dec 18, 2012)

AX>HX>TX for build quality and price.
AX and HX series PSUs are modular.Efficiency wise AX>HX>TX.
Though there are also some new HX series PSUs with near about same efficiency as AX but I think they are not available in India as of now.


----------



## leelaprasad (Dec 18, 2012)

vkl said:


> AX>HX>TX for build quality and price.
> AX and HX series PSUs are modular.Efficiency wise AX>HX>TX.
> Though there are also some new HX series PSUs with near about same efficiency as AX but I think they are not available in India as of now.



Can you please also share some info regarding Seasonic models and series and which ones are the best seasonic or Corsair, I am more concerned about Build Quality, Efficiency, and future proof


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 19, 2012)

vkl said:


> Check Corsair HX650 -6.9k
> Since you are not much into gaming there is a less possibility of you going for multi-GPU set-ups.
> A modular PSU would make cable-management easier.HX650 can handle even hd7970 with ease.
> No need to spend more if there is no requirement for it.



+1. 
I dont see a need for 850W for a non sli/xfire setup.


----------



## topgear (Dec 19, 2012)

talking about the differences HX and AX both have 7 years warranty and TX series has 5 years.


----------



## leelaprasad (Dec 19, 2012)

topgear said:


> talking about the differences HX and AX both have 7 years warranty and TX series has 5 years.



Any info regarding Seasonic models and series?
Which ones are the best Seasonic or Corsair?


----------

